
YouTube and UK move to auto-censor videos. Angry? Let's do something about it. - paroneayea
http://mediagoblin.org/news/do-something-about-censorship.html
======
Giraffenstein
"YouTube and UK move to auto-censor videos."

This is a bold claim that goes unsupported by the article linked.

The closest we get is a quote from an Irish Times article:

"The YouTube permissions that Google has given the Home Office in recent weeks
include the power to flag swaths of content “at scale” instead of only picking
out individual videos."

I'm not sure what "at scale" means in this context, but it sounds
substantially different than "automated censorship." I see no indication that
any automation will occur. Frankly, the article linked has a perfectly fine
headline already:

"Mad About Government Censorship? Let’s do something about it."

I'm not sure why an inaccurate headline with claims that are in all likelihood
unfounded was used instead.

